# MF 2635 hydraulic issues



## Rpars (Apr 21, 2017)

Was recently doing some bush hog work and completely lost both my front bucket and rear remotes hydraulics. 3 point raises and lowers fine, steering is also good.

At the time this happened I was cutting a trail and had my bucket fully extended upward to maneuver around some trees. My bush hog is a pull type, was connected to the rear remotes and I was adjusting height quite a bit to prevent bogging down on mounds and rises.

Fluid levels look good. I've also pulled and re-connected all hydraulic lines to make sure I wasn't losing pressure anywhere.

I've looked all over for a repair manual and would love to avoid the Massey dealer if possible. Any thoughts on things I might try to troubleshoot would be appreciated more than you can imagine. Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your tractor has three separate hydraulic systems. The 3 point, the power steering, and the auxiliary hydraulic system that provides dedicated hydraulic flow to the loader valve or optional rear remotes.

Action of the three point or steering will have no impact on the loader. However the optional remotes are connected to the same pump as the loader. 

If you were using the optional remote to operate the lift on the mower disconnect both lines and try the bucket at that time. If the bucket functions with the remote disconnected you likely blew the internal seals in the mower lift cylinder and your oil is circulating in that cylinder leaving no pressure for the loader.

Change your hydraulic filters if a cylinder failed. They will be full of debris.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rpars, 

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

On my neighbor's Massey Ferguson tractor, the loader is driven by a front engine-mounted hydraulic pump. On two occasions, the little driveshaft between the engine and pump has failed. One time it broke, and the second time the splines stripped between pump and shaft. 

The stripped splines will make a "growling" sound when you move the loader joystick lever, and if you look carefully you will see that the pump stops turning when you move the joystick.


----------



## Rpars (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks fellas, I really appreciate the insight. 

Sixbales - I don't recall hearing a growling noise, but will take another listen tomorrow. 

RC - I disconnected the mover hydraulic lines when it 1st happened and there was no change in the bucket. Anything else that I might try?

Thanks again.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Did you manually bleed the pressure from the tractor spools? Do that and see if it frees the relief valve on the auxiliary hydraulic system.

I suspect this is a case when a visit to the MF parts counter and a peek at the location of the aux system relief valve location will be in order.


----------

